# Urban homestead, anyone?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Only $39,900. Would you look at that grapevine?!

I was just up in this area today and saw some interesting homes ... made me curious about the cost. CHEAP, apparently!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Willow did you miss posting the link?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yeah..I dont see a link either. And I wanna see =)


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

D'oh! Sorry 'bout that, OK here's the link: 

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/Manchester_PA_15233_1110818336


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like it's in an old Appalachian town. In those areas you have the spruced up places or the not-so-much. There's a town called Cumberland in MD where I've found houses for 20,000, though you can't expect much.


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh boy. I hope you own a gun. That is the northside of Pittsburgh. There is a reason the home is listed at $39,000.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Check out real estate listings in downtown St. Louis. Five thousand bucks can buy you a place, but your well being's worth more than that.


----------



## wannabefarmer (Jan 3, 2010)

Downtown St. Louis is a down right DANGEROUS place to live. I'm from St. Louis, and a childhood friend of mine was shot in cold blood and killed for $42. Shootings are VERY common there.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If it sounds too good to be true, it almost ALWAYS IS. I am a Real Estate Agent, actually an honest, ethical one, who cares about the people I help. The first piece of advice I give a Buyer- Decide where you want to live, then drive through the area, pick your neighborhood, community, or general area. Once they accomplish that, I can easily assist them in finding what fits their criteria. The best deals AREN'T for sale...


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Last Tuesday did a 'drive by looking'. The lot is on the SW corner of the intersection of Juniata and Manhattan Streets. The house faces Manhattan, directly across from Manchester Elementary School. Looks like it is 1619 Manhattan St. The house is painted brick, one of three houses in the row. The paint has weathered since the photos were taken, and the garage is looking sad. I think the tall house behind the open lot is abandoned. We didn't hang around to investigate. The friend I was visiting lives about three blocks away & says this is a bad drug area. The lot didn't look near as inviting without green growing things, but it does have possibilities. I hope a gardener finds it.


----------

